# Kohler Command Pro CV742-3037



## Christopher Barnwell (Dec 11, 2020)

This engine is on a Toro 3000 74955. So I Recently had the head gasket replaced after my guys ran it dry of oil. Ran like a champ but seemed to be using more oil than normal but no oil gathering or splattered anywhere on the mower. Maybe having to add 1/2 - 3/4 quart about every 10 days. Yesterday it blew a small cloud of smoke so I immediately trailered it quickly. While looking over it this morning the oil level is perfect on the dipstick but I noticed some caked oil around the choke linkage, I think that’s what this is lol (pic attached). I also pulled both plugs and they were black as sut and rough textured (pic attached). Anyone had this problem or know what’s causing this?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

When your crew runs an engine out of oil, you will be very fortunate if your engine comes out unscathed (scored cylinder walls, loss of compression, oil consumption). 

Your engine is burning oil and pushing oil residue wherever there's an opening. If you look in the air cleaner/intake, you will also see oil residue from the crankcase blow-by.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Harvey W is spot on..... Running an engine out of oil has no good outcome. First thing damaged is usually the oil control rings. Once that happens oil consumption is only going to get worse. Changing the head gasket probably upped the compression, which will compound the problem. The CV742 runs a separate crankcase breather, so you can pull the breather tube for a quick blow-by check. If you run a leak down test, I'll bet you'll hear a "snake" in your crankcase. You'll know when you hear it hissing at you.

Now is when you learn to love Kohler for changing piston styles. "A" & "B" pistons. "A" is the older of the two. "A" style pistons ran a 1.5mm top ring thickness and are *no longer available*. "B" style pistons ran a 1.2mm top ring thickness and there are plenty available. You don't know what you got until tear down. That's when you find out rather than buying $80 worth of rings sets, you have to buy "Piston Kits" at $140 per side because "B" rings won't fit your "A" pistons


----------



## Christopher Barnwell (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you guys. That’s what I was afraid of from the get go but was told it was just the head gasket and nothing showed up during the leak down test after replacing the head gasket. It’s not back in the shop again seeing why it’s consuming so much oil and starting to smoke again.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The problem you may run into is finding a machine shop that can bore a V-twin lawn mower engine if necessary. Shops that can bore a motorcycle jug are every where.

CV742 runs the "Big bore" 83mm pistons. Standard piston wear limit is 83.05. Here's a complete aftermarket overhaul kit if you have "A" style pistons (1.5mm top ring) for $130. If there is no problems with damage to cylinder that can't be honed out and you can just go back with a fresh set of rings, this is the cheapest way to go for all the parts you'll need. Normal overhaul labor time is about 4 hours with the engine out of the machine. Add 4 hours if you drop it off and say "Call me when it's done".
https://www.amazon.com/Lil-Red-Barn...WQVZDK0XGG0&psc=1&refRID=0STMTW0HDWQVZDK0XGG0

New.... That's an $1,800-$1,900 engine, depending on spec, with a 3 year warranty from Kohler


----------



## Christopher Barnwell (Dec 11, 2020)

Well looks like I’m needing an engine replacement according to the place I took it. So here’s my question, would y’all replace it with another Kohler or go Kawasaki or Vanguard? My other concern is if I do go with a different engine will the wiring be the same?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Not only will the engine wiring be different on a Briggs, or a Kawasaki, the actual plug connector will be different. Not a big issue, just use the old connector off your CV742 and buy the $5 tool to "rearrange" the wiring on the engine side connector.

The other problem you'll run into swapping from a Kohler to a Briggs, or Kawasaki, is you'll also need to buy a muffler. Mufflers are not interchangeable between those 3 OEM's. A muffler will run another $90-$140, depending on OEM and if you need an "above plane", or "below plane". "Plane" is the exhaust port. Above Plane, the muffler runs above the exhaust port. Below Plane, the muffler runs below the exhaust port. You also have filter side, or starter side discharge.

That CV742 is a pricey engine to replace. An exact drop-in replacement will run you about $1,900 with shipping. A short block will usually run about $1,300 with shipping. Here's a good price on a KT740(25HP) Kohler it will run you $885, your muffler will probably fit, and it comes with a 3 year warranty. It is considered a residential engine
https://www.kohler-engine-parts.ope...MI3L2UwP6c7gIVpB6tBh2-sg25EAQYASABEgJQGvD_BwE

Here's a good price on a Briggs 44T977(25HP), Commercial Turf, it will run you $1,025, add another $125 for a muffler. It is considered a commercial engine
https://www.kohler-engine-parts.ope...ne-44t9770009g1-25-hp-commercial-turf-p-52111

Here's a good price on a Kawasaki FX850V (27HP) it will run you $1,850 and you'll need a muffler It is considered a commercial engine
https://www.kawasakienginestore.com...MI86eDz4Cd7gIVoyCtBh3_KgFDEAQYBiABEgI-EfD_BwE

Before you go shopping for a replacement engine, you need to know your shaft dimensions..... 1" or 1 1/8" diameter. Shaft length 3-5/32" -- 4 1/8"


----------

